# can I control MRV with TiVoWebPlus?



## skylark_pilot (Aug 29, 2003)

I justed rehacked my 3 DirecTV TiVos with 6.2 software (thanks Zipper guys). One of my TiVos is semi-broken...none of the external video outputs work on it, but other than that it still kind of works. I loaded 6.2 on it and now have TivoWebPlus running. I would like to use this TiVo as a video repository for my other two TiVos but I cannot figure out a way to transfer shows to it using TWP on 6.2. The TWP User Interface option has a Now Playing view, but it does not show what is on other TiVos. Any Ideas?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Nope. There's no way to do it. You can't push or pull shows with TWP.


----------



## skylark_pilot (Aug 29, 2003)

bummer!

Anyone have any ideas about what I can do with this TiVo box? I guess I can still use it as a video repository by manually placing shows over to it via MFS_FTP.

Or has anyone fixed a TiVo with non functioning video outputs?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

NONE of the video outputs work?


----------



## bushman4 (Jun 6, 2005)

How about the inputs? Can you use it to record, and then stream or MRV from it?

Bushman


----------



## skylark_pilot (Aug 29, 2003)

one of the inputs died on me about 18 months ago...thus, it has been deactivated since then So, no on the inputs. (not really worth paying $5/mo to have one tuner active on a device with no video output)

But here is something weird I noticed last night. When I access this TiVo via TWP everything looks fine except the "User Interface" option is missing. The other two TiVos I have that were hacked the exact same way each have a User Interface menu item. Huh?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

skylark_pilot said:


> But here is something weird I noticed last night. When I access this TiVo via TWP everything looks fine except the "User Interface" option is missing. The other two TiVos I have that were hacked the exact same way each have a User Interface menu item. Huh?


Occasionally, I don't get a "User Interface" link either, but if I use the URL *http://<my box ip address>/ui/* I get the User Interface screen anyway. Must be some kind of TWP anomaly.


----------



## Lowcarb (Aug 14, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> Nope. There's no way to do it. You can't push or pull shows with TWP.


Humm.
Can someone explain to me why not?

The NPL list displayed on my TV from the DTivo (S2 in my case) shows the other DTivos on my network. With a keystroke of the remote I can select one of them and see the NPL on the remote DTivo.

TWP can display the NPL, but it does not show the the remote DTivos. Why not? How does the DTivo put info to the screen that TWP can not access?

Like the OP, this is a function I would very much like a file server DTivo to be able to perform, (or have MRV have the ability to PUSH to a remote unit).

As it is now. I have to run to the basement. Use a monitor I keep there and PULL shows off the active DTivos.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

Would sendkeyplus make it possible to pull shows?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

sendkey, while technically possible, could be extremely touchy. As people may have noticed, with folders in the NPL, what's currently displayed in TWP often doesn't match the tivo UI 100&#37; (and it would have to, to use sendkey to schedule a xfer).

While there's currently no way to do it (initiate/queue MRV xfers) via TWP, I certainly wouldn't categorize it as impossible.

However, until someone puts some effort into it, have you considered mfs_ftp? That's probably a more reliable and usable solution in many ways.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Why not just install the drive in a PC and store the files there? Obviously you'll have to format the drive and will lose the shows that are currently on the drive.


----------



## Lowcarb (Aug 14, 2002)

BTUx9 said:


> have you considered mfs_ftp? That's probably a more reliable and usable solution in many ways.


I used to use mfs_ftp, pre MRV , but I broke it somehow and haven't gotten it working again yet. MRV is so easy to use, it is Tivo'ish (tm)  . The additional issue is that I would be the only family member able to do the archiving (maybe that is good).

Additionally, iirc the mfs insert did "look pretty" in the NPL and didn't retain all the episode information.


----------



## Lowcarb (Aug 14, 2002)

lew said:


> Why not just install the drive in a PC and store the files there?


I could use Movieloader or tserver or as BTUx9 suggested mfs_ftp.

It's not that the function doesn't exist anywhere. It is that having many different tools to to accomplish similar functions is eventually confusing. 
Simple is better and IMHO TivoWebPlus and the native NPL with MRV are intuitive, easy to use tools. So I like them. :up: Call me lazy if you like. The truth for me is that if I don't use a tool somewhat frequently I forget how to use it or maybe even forget that it exists. Ergo, why I haven't reinstalled mfs_ftp. I recall that it was easy to install at first but then as the o/s evolved and patches on patches were required it became more difficult to install. When I'd have it working for a year or two and then break it somehow it became a burden to have to go re-learn how to install it correctly.

Using the DTivos for as storage servers is also an economical place to use my supply of moderate sized PATA drives. Everything new I'll purchase are SATA.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

Lowcarb said:


> ... why I haven't reinstalled mfs_ftp. I recall that it was easy to install at first but then as the o/s evolved and patches on patches were required it became more difficult to install. When I'd have it working for a year or two and then break it somehow it became a burden to have to go re-learn how to install it correctly.


DVRPEDIA has an excellent how-to for mfs_ftp.


----------



## Lowcarb (Aug 14, 2002)

texster said:


> DVRPEDIA has an excellent how-to for mfs_ftp.


Yes!!!. I found that last week and plan to use that recipe.


----------

